# USC vs NYU, which one suits international students best?



## teyyana

Hi, all!

I'm international and applying to NYU, USC, and Columbia. My top priorities are USC and NYU. I had an interview for USC last week for the spring semester and I'm researching to prepare if I get accepted to USC. I found some information that somewhat bothers me. NYU is my dream school and I have done research about the program and NYC in general since last year. I made a list of the pros and cons of the two schools. I would appreciate it if anyone want to give some advice or drop honest reviews & trash talks so I could decide better 

Tuition is not an issue because I have bagged a fully-funded scholarship from my home country. The monthly stipend I'll get for living in either LA or NYC is the same.

NYU and NYC:
- High living cost
- Standard facilities if compared to USC
- I know a current NYU grad film student and she has an internship job in LA, which she does remotely. I think this is the drawback of living in NYC especially if networking is the main priority of going to film school
+ Public transportation with good accessibility throughout the city
+ Diversity within the program, the school, and NYC
+ Students are allowed to unleash their creativity in telling stories and develop their style
+ I want to learn and train as a writer-director. I lean toward making movies about social-drama

USC and LA:
- DIVERSITY. Some say that diversity is still an issue at SCA. I read old posts here about SCA. As a hijabi girl, the diversity, favoritism rumors, and international students' statistics scare me a bit. I don't wanna walk into the building with all eyes on me
- The flexibility of the program. From what I gathered, basically SCA trains you to fit a specific mold: to be Hollywood film directors. Students are not encouraged to produce films outside the US, which conflicts with the study plan I proposed to my scholarship provider. After graduation, I have to return to my home country so training in the real circumstances would be much needed for me
- Poor public transportation
- Festivals. I barely have information about student works that got into and won major festivals
- "They only know about American films". At first I thought this was a subjective comment, but after having my interview I somehow believe this is true. I mentioned a popular Korean film, Cannes-related info, and my favorite filmmaker (who I think is quite famous if you know movies) when answering the questions, surprisingly the professor didn't know any of these. I was like "really?"
+ Limitless opportunities
+ The name opens doors. Even though everything depends on ourselves, the name has weight and helps you a bit in the industry
+ Networking
+ Top-notch facilities

Thank you!


----------



## Chris W

Are you planning to go make films back home or stay in the states and make films? That might help you decide. Although it sounds like from the above that you are leaning towards NYU. Hopefully others can chime in too.


----------



## teyyana

Chris W said:


> Are you planning to go make films back home or stay in the states and make films? That might help you decide. Although it sounds like from the above that you are leaning towards NYU. Hopefully others can chime in too.


I'm almost sure that I want NYU more than USC. But after the interview I overthink a lot, especially about the networking opportunity at USC and in LA. My scholarship demands me to return and work in the country for at least 5 years after graduating, but I really want to know people. Who knows they might be my financiers or collaborators in the future

I'm also worried that if I get accepted to USC for spring that means I won't even be trying to shoot my shot at NYU, which is my dream school


----------



## Chris W

teyyana said:


> I'm also worried that if I get accepted to USC for spring that means I won't even be trying to shoot my shot at NYU, which is my dream school


If it's your dream school then for sure apply!


----------



## abdullahshahid

Hey Teyyana, could you provide any more info on the scholarship that's funding your MFA? Sounds like a dream!


----------



## teyyana

abdullahshahid said:


> Hey Teyyana, could you provide any more info on the scholarship that's funding your MFA? Sounds like a dream!


Sure!

This scholarship program is from the state government, targeted for postgrad and postdoc studies at the top 100 world universities. Every year they send around 800 awardees with programs/plans for the country. The scholarship covers the tuition, monthly stipend (not much, but if you don't have a lavish lifestyle then it's more than enough), accommodation fee, emergency funds, books/research/project funds, etc - no cap. It's safe to say every awardee won't have to spend a dime during their study period, but this also comes with the responsibility once we graduate. We have to return to the country and start building the plan we have proposed to them, they will supervise our personal and professional activities for at least 5 years so that we won't leave the country and work for foreign companies. It's basically a student loan without the monthly payment, but instead we have to give back to the country. It's basically the country investing in us. This is one of the few good things my country has tbh 😆

That's why I don't really aim for USC as they lean toward Hollywood-izing their students


----------



## abdullahshahid

Sounds great! Much like the fulbright for Pakistani students - which I'm unfortunately ineligible for. I'm on the lookout for any other similar MFA scholarships sooo let's hope for the best. Thanks for all the info and hope you get into your fave schools!


----------



## teyyana

abdullahshahid said:


> Sounds great! Much like the fulbright for Pakistani students - which I'm unfortunately ineligible for. I'm on the lookout for any other similar MFA scholarships sooo let's hope for the best. Thanks for all the info and hope you get into your fave schools!


Why are you ineligible, if you don't mind me asking?

We also have Fulbright here but the scholarship I was talking about is more appealing to people


----------



## abdullahshahid

teyyana said:


> Why are you ineligible, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> We also have Fulbright here but the scholarship I was talking about is more appealing to people


Well, I'm technically not ineligible I can apply but I'm so low on their priority list that it is pretty much pointless. The reason is that Fulbright focuses on kids who have not had a chance to study in the US and can't fund it but I did my undergrad in the US so understandably, they would rather give it to someone who has never had that opportunity. Makes sense but sucks for me haha - hoping to find something similar to yours to fund my MFA


----------



## teyyana

abdullahshahid said:


> Well, I'm technically not ineligible I can apply but I'm so low on their priority list that it is pretty much pointless. The reason is that Fulbright focuses on kids who have not had a chance to study in the US and can't fund it but I did my undergrad in the US so understandably, they would rather give it to someone who has never had that opportunity. Makes sense but sucks for me haha - hoping to find something similar to yours to fund my MFA


I think you should try it

I hesitated when I applied for the scholarship. First of all, I didn't have any LoA yet. My chance to convince them that I was the right person to do this was relatively small. The other reason was they prioritized applicants who proposed to either business, health, science, or engineering studies. Going to film school, or any art school in general, would not feed the people, right?  🥲  But I was super lucky because this year I noticed they started awarding more to art programs, such as footwear design, music, etc

So I suggest shooting your shot. It won't hurt to just try, will it? Which MFA programs are you applying to this year?


----------



## abdullahshahid

I totally get what you mean - but this is just one of those things where it's not meant for me and I think that's fair. It's aimed for students who haven't had a chance to study in the US and I don't think it would be very fair of me to try to apply and get it when I've already had that opportunity and luxury. That being said I'm still hopeful for other scholarships haha even the ones I have imposter syndrome for lol 

And I'm trying to apply to a bunch but I'm also looking at some non US ones. My top choices right now are AFI, USC, NYU and Columbia. Prague Film School and a few in London and Canada but I might not have time to do all of them so I might cut a few out! What about you?


----------



## teyyana

abdullahshahid said:


> I totally get what you mean - but this is just one of those things where it's not meant for me and I think that's fair. It's aimed for students who haven't had a chance to study in the US and I don't think it would be very fair of me to try to apply and get it when I've already had that opportunity and luxury. That being said I'm still hopeful for other scholarships haha even the ones I have imposter syndrome for lol
> 
> And I'm trying to apply to a bunch but I'm also looking at some non US ones. My top choices right now are AFI, USC, NYU and Columbia. Prague Film School and a few in London and Canada but I might not have time to do all of them so I might cut a few out! What about you?


Before I bagged this scholarship, I searched for fellowships and grants but most of them were awarded to current students and covered only a short period of time (a year, etc). Have you considered taking a TA job?

I'm applying to USC, NYU, and Columbia. I really want to try for AFI and some film schools in the UK but the scholarship doesn't cover them (AFI is technically not a university so, you know). Good luck for both of us!


----------



## lor

teyyana said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I'm international and applying to NYU, USC, and Columbia. My top priorities are USC and NYU. I had an interview for USC last week for the spring semester and I'm researching to prepare if I get accepted to USC. I found some information that somewhat bothers me. NYU is my dream school and I have done research about the program and NYC in general since last year. I made a list of the pros and cons of the two schools. I would appreciate it if anyone want to give some advice or drop honest reviews & trash talks so I could decide better
> 
> Tuition is not an issue because I have bagged a fully-funded scholarship from my home country. The monthly stipend I'll get for living in either LA or NYC is the same.
> 
> NYU and NYC:
> - High living cost
> - Standard facilities if compared to USC
> - I know a current NYU grad film student and she has an internship job in LA, which she does remotely. I think this is the drawback of living in NYC especially if networking is the main priority of going to film school
> + Public transportation with good accessibility throughout the city
> + Diversity within the program, the school, and NYC
> + Students are allowed to unleash their creativity in telling stories and develop their style
> + I want to learn and train as a writer-director. I lean toward making movies about social-drama
> 
> USC and LA:
> - DIVERSITY. Some say that diversity is still an issue at SCA. I read old posts here about SCA. As a hijabi girl, the diversity, favoritism rumors, and international students' statistics scare me a bit. I don't wanna walk into the building with all eyes on me
> - The flexibility of the program. From what I gathered, basically SCA trains you to fit a specific mold: to be Hollywood film directors. Students are not encouraged to produce films outside the US, which conflicts with the study plan I proposed to my scholarship provider. After graduation, I have to return to my home country so training in the real circumstances would be much needed for me
> - Poor public transportation
> - Festivals. I barely have information about student works that got into and won major festivals
> - "They only know about American films". At first I thought this was a subjective comment, but after having my interview I somehow believe this is true. I mentioned a popular Korean film, Cannes-related info, and my favorite filmmaker (who I think is quite famous if you know movies) when answering the questions, surprisingly the professor didn't know any of these. I was like "really?"
> + Limitless opportunities
> + The name opens doors. Even though everything depends on ourselves, the name has weight and helps you a bit in the industry
> + Networking
> + Top-notch facilities
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, teyyana, random question but how did you manage to get a full scholarship ?😅 (im an int. student as well, applying to NYU film next fall.)


----------

